# Reverse template



## Wirenut26 (Oct 11, 2016)

I was looking at a picture of a natural edge table with a wavy piece of glass running down the center of the two pieces and am woundering how you come to get a glass piece that fit so well. I can't figure the seaquence that you would do to route a template for the glass. Any help thanks.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Not a particular problem making a matching template(s).
Does take some experience and a reasonably smooth edge, however.
Convoluted templates, down to the radius of the cutter, are possible.
And if done with laser, can be tighter than a router bit radius.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bill. As Quillman hinted at it`s a matter of using different guide bushings to match up different offsets.


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

Use a 1/2" router bit with a 1" od template guide and use the glass as a template cutting another template out of MDF. (You will be running your guide on the inside and cutting the template on the outside of the cutter, so hold the template guide tight to the glass)
Then use a 2-1/2" template guide (make one) and using the MDF template cut the slab.
This system of off set template guides basically move the router bit to either side of the seam and will align any complex curve perfectly.
Enjoy!


----------

